# D800/E pre-order thread



## Ben (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, I am a Canon fanboy. I shoot with a 7D and all my glass (not much) is Canon:


Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS

I've been looking forward to shoot FF for a while now, and was just waiting for the 5DMKIII to come out. The bulk of my shooting is large prints of my HDR work (not huge, just 13x19). But bringing my 16-35mm to the MKIII will show its flaws. I am also a filmmaker and uncompressed video is a very tempting feature from the D800.

I am *not* going to sale all my glass, since I love my Canon glass and bodies last around 6 years or so. But glass could last 20 years or more (if well cared). I follow this forum and read the opinions about both cameras.

I know I can use the Nikkor 14-24 on a Canon body, but being able to autofocus with a Nikon one is definitely a plus. This lens is also arguably the best ultra wide (and also wide?) out there today. I have never used a DSLR by Nikon, and this is a great opportunity to learn. It's a benefit to know how to use the systems of both leaders in the DSLR world.

And this is *why* I am pre-ordering a D800E and the 14-24. I will give it a shot. I am not actually 'switching', I am just going to FF for the first time with a Nikon body for the reasons mentioned above.

*IF* you are pre-ordering or if you already did, it will be very interesting for me to know why you made that choice.

I appreciate the input in advance... 

Thanks guys!!

Ben


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm curious as to how the 5DmkIII will show the flaws of the 16-35?


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 12, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> I'm curious as to how the 5DmkIII will show the flaws of the 16-35?



I'm guessing he means the fact the 16-35 is very sharp in the middle so looks great on his crop body whereas the sharpness out at the edges isn't so great and the full frame will actually show this whereas his crop does not.

The 14-24 is corner to corner sharp. Check out the charts on photozone.de you'll see the difference between the two in those terms there.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 12, 2012)

Ben said:


> Yes, I am a Canon fanboy. I shoot with a 7D and all my glass (not much) is Canon:
> 
> 
> Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II
> ...



If your into movie making are you sure about the D800e? The moire caused by the lack of AA is a lot problematic for video than it is for stills isn't it? Are you you might not be better off with the regular D800? I don't know diddly about video but I just thought I'd point that out...


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> I'm curious as to how the 5DmkIII will show the flaws of the 16-35?


Yeah My 5D2 didnt show any flaws I must have a good copy


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 13, 2012)

Ben said:


> And this is *why* I am pre-ordering a D800E and the 14-24. I will give it a shot. I am not actually 'switching', I am just going to FF for the first time with a Nikon body for the reasons mentioned above.



If you don't have money to burn, maybe you should rent the Nikon gear first. If you do have money to burn then more power to you. If you have lots of money to burn, maybe you could buy me a 5D3: it'll be plenty of camera for me. 8)


----------



## matto0 (Mar 13, 2012)

I preordered a D800 but then I cancelled. 

Why I ordered? It's more versatile then people think. It not only shoots at 36MP but it also has a medium and small res modes (~25MP & what ever small is). So you aren't forced to shoot at the max res, pixel pitch isn't nearly as bad at 25MP, noise should be be better, file size isn't as bad etc. Other cool things: Manual focus assist, the ability to jump down to crop 1.2 & 1.6 to extend the reach of a lens if need be. Also the Nikon 14-24 is just awesome. 

Why did I cancel? Because the 5DMKIII looks good also, I have a hard time believing its not going to beat the D800 in over all image quality, I also just picked up a 16-35L II last Dec. Before the MKIII was announced my plan was to pick up the wide angle, and then grab the 24-105 as the kit lens with the MKIII (save myself $400) and I'd basically be set for the year.

Anyhow, I have the 5D on preorder as well, but which ever ends up being the better camera for what I shoot, I'll probably pick up, I've been waiting for 2 years and was really looking forward to upgrading.

Matt


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> takoman46 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious as to how the 5DmkIII will show the flaws of the 16-35?
> ...





takoman46 said:


> I'm curious as to how the 5DmkIII will show the flaws of the 16-35?




Yes, that is exactly right. Photozone is one of the sources I used:

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/435-canon_1635_28_5d?start=2

It is in fact a wonderful lens and I am very happy I have it. It is just the issue when used on a FF. But since I do not currently have a FF and I am 'moving' towards one, the Nikkor AF-S 14-24mm should provide me with a better performance for what I mainly do which is landscape HDR.

I only hope to get a good copy 

http://www.photozone.de/nikon_ff/447-nikkor_afs_1424_28_ff?start=2


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2012)

Orangutan said:


> Ben said:
> 
> 
> > And this is *why* I am pre-ordering a D800E and the 14-24. I will give it a shot. I am not actually 'switching', I am just going to FF for the first time with a Nikon body for the reasons mentioned above.
> ...



 Well, I can assure you I do not have money to burn (I very much wish so). And yes, I can rent it first. I am just basically waiting for the 'real' experts (because certainly I am not one) to get their 'proper tests' done and read a bit more about sensor ratings and such (people like DXO for instance when they get their thorough test done for each camera http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/Canon-5D-Mark-III-Review/Comparisons). And since the 14-24mm is a lens I am sure I want, If I end up hating my D800/E; I could always keep the lens and get a sweet 5DMKIII and still use the ultra wide on it with an adapter (and sale the D800/E).

If ever win the lottery, I will send you a 5D3 for Christmas mate ;D


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2012)

matto0 said:


> I preordered a D800 but then I cancelled.
> 
> Why I ordered? It's more versatile then people think. It not only shoots at 36MP but it also has a medium and small res modes (~25MP & what ever small is). So you aren't forced to shoot at the max res, pixel pitch isn't nearly as bad at 25MP, noise should be be better, file size isn't as bad etc. Other cool things: Manual focus assist, the ability to jump down to crop 1.2 & 1.6 to extend the reach of a lens if need be. Also the Nikon 14-24 is just awesome.
> 
> ...



Yes, I was waiting for a while and very much looked forward to this update. I think it is a GREAT camera. Just wonder if the D800E (not the D800) is in fact 'sharper' than the 5D3. Some low ISO tests from the 5D3 look a bit soft to me. But again, I am just waiting for 'fair' comparisons between both cameras from the 'real' and 'neutral' experts.

On a way, those 3 different modes makes the D800/E virtually like 3 different cameras. That is a plus for this camera and a very cool and certainly useful feature for those not wishing such large files. It also gives you an extra fps I believe in one of those 2 modes. 25MP is a hair better than 22.3 therefore files pretty much as large as the ones from the 5D3.

Yes, they are both 'different' types of cameras targeted to 'different' audiences. But, they are both FF and that is what I am aiming for.

I wonder, what do you shoot? 8)


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> Ben said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am a Canon fanboy. I shoot with a 7D and all my glass (not much) is Canon:
> ...



You are absolutely correct. Moire is a big deal for video. However, I shoot a movie a year kinda rate and take a a couple thousand photos within that same time frame. So, image IQ for stills is a bit more important to me at the moment. However, once when we have more to compare between the 5D3 and the D800 and D800E, I will have a clearer path to see if I shift my pre-order between the D800 or the D800E.

I wonder if they will ever make an AA filter/adapter you can attach between your camera body and your lens, and get the reduced moire of the D800 or 5D3. That will be very sweet!! 8)


----------



## matto0 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ben said:


> matto0 said:
> 
> 
> > I preordered a D800 but then I cancelled.
> ...



I shoot mostly landscape, but some candids, still life and family stuff. Kids are also in the not too distant future, so I'm looking for an all around shooter. I could care less about video at this point but I'm sure in the future that may change. 

I'm also looking to step up to a FF, the 5D MarkII is interesting but the focal points/system really dis-interests me, even if I will be manually focusing at times. Either camera tends to fit the bill, but like I said earlier the versatility of the D800 is really appealing. 

Matt


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 14, 2012)

I´m not sure what does the crop thing brings as an advantage in the D800? Why I should buy an expensive FF camera and than crop it down to a APS-H or APS-C? Than the finder is masked and not better than from a D300 or a 7D. The image quality and backround blur is the same as I get from a 60% cheaper camera! 
If Nikon needs these modes to mask a slow processor than it´s explaination I do not except for a 3000 Euro camera. I think personally the Canon sRaw and mRaw modes are much more useful.

By the way, I understand the 400Euro cheaper price as a sponsoring for the new PC nearly everybody needs to handle 36MP raws on the computer. On high ISO you will get files with 60-70MB, good luck on location with your notebook....


----------



## jaduffy007 (Mar 14, 2012)

D800 for me.

Reasons:
Resolution & IQ: I'm predominantly a commercial studio shooter: fashion, portraits, product. D800's resolution allows me to better compete with medium format. I think Nikon's low iso IQ has been better than Canon since the D3. From the samples I've seen so far, this continues with D800 vs 5d3. The 1D X vs D4 may be a slightly different story, but have to wait and see. Then again, I'm not a sports shooter. No interest. 

Lenses: C vs N, I see them as equal. Both with strengths and weaknesses.

Design Philosophy: I'm tired of Canon's protectionist approach. Pro AF being a prime example. Additionally, I'm seriously starting to question whether Canon can or will choose to keep up with Sony sensor development. D800 is an aggressive set of specs at an aggressive price point. Canon seems complacent if not a bit arrogant in comparison.

TTL Lighting and ergonomics: Prefer Nikon but no biggie to *me*.

I'm sure the 5d3 is a fine camera, but imo, it's a 5d2n.


----------



## jaduffy007 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ben...if you mostly do landscape HDR...the D800E with 14-24 will be STELLAR. Yet...you might to find out what "this" is about:
http://blogs.zeiss.com/photo/en/?p=1520

Zeiss ultra wide will most likely be the new king of the hill.


----------



## JustinTArthur (Mar 18, 2012)

After having pre-ordered a 5D Mark III and searching through Amazon for the accessories, Amazon decided to make the Nikon D800 one of my gold box quick pick deals (taking an additional $150 off). This was a final straw for me. After comparing the raw samples at 25600 and noticing poorer color reproduction in shadows for the 5D Mark III (greens & purples, as if it lacked anti-aliasing), I was already a little apprehensive. Nikon's uncompressed HDMI out and built-in AF assist are also super-cool. I cancelled my 5D Mark III pre-order and nabbed the D800, slated for arrival on the 21st for me. This means selling a 24-70mm F2.8L and a Sigma 12-24mm EX for me—really no biggie. It feels a little dirty, but maybe I'll be on this forum around the same time next year looking to switch back to Canon.


----------

